# Bekomme ständig "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender" mails



## themonk (29. November 2011)

Hallo,
seit kurzen bekomme ich ständig Mails die Anscheind nicht beim Empfänger ankommen. Und das obwohl ich gar nichts versendet habe.
Wurde jetzt ein Skript von mir gehackt und wird Spam versendet oder was bedeutet dies?
Es wird kein Skript von mir ungewöhnlich oft aufgerufen somit würde ich das ausschließen.

Habe allerdings für die Domain eine CatchAll Adresse eingerichtet.

Im Anhang findet ihr den Quelltext von einer Mail.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. November 2011)

Hi,

suche mal bitte die relevanten Zeilen aus der /var/log/mail.log und lad sie hier auch hoch.

Gruß
BK


----------



## themonk (29. November 2011)

Ist leider nur ein normaler Webspace ohne Root rechte. Habe also nur Zugriff auf Confixx und die zugehörigen Statistiken.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. November 2011)

Hi,

dann frag mal deinen Hoster ob er dir die Logbücher geben kann. Als Begründung kannst du angeben, dass du den Verdacht hast, dass jemand unberechtigt über diesen Mails versendet.

Gruß
BK


----------

